# Fried Dessert Recipe?



## Power-Append (Mar 10, 2012)

I am looking for an easy fried dessert recipe.

Thank You


----------



## Siegal (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a recipe for sufganiyot (jelly doughnuts) if your interested. They were perfect. I let the dough sit overnight and fried them up the next day


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 10, 2012)

Fry some bananas in butter, then sprinkle them with brown sugar, pour a liqueur over and flambe them.

Perhaps either some banana liqueur, or instead sprinkle the bananas with orange zest (and brown sugar) then pour Gran Marnier over and flambe.

Or did you mean deep fried?

deep fried ice cream - Google Search

Keep your ice cream very cold/frozen, quickly dip it in batter then more quickly deep fry it.

You could have liqueur over that too.  Maybe even flambe it...

Japanese version?

http://www.google.com/search?q=tempura+ice+cream


----------

